# Identification And Instructions For This Tool Please...



## n.glasson (Dec 17, 2015)

I recently salvaged this nicely boxed tool from a discard pile at work and wondered if anyone had any definitive answers about what it is and how it works.  

It looks to me like a valve and valve seat cutting tool with 5 seat cutters ranging from 1-9/16" up to 2-9/16".  All look to be 45 degree cutters and fit to the tee handle on a taper.  An inside taper on the tee handle shaft accommodates a variety of spindle sizes to align the tool in the valve guide.  These pins are removable with a tapered drift.  It is not entirely clear how the red casting is used.  It is clear that it holds the valve cutters which are prevented from rotating with a pair of flats.  The 5 collars housed beside the cutters are tapered to fit inside the valve cutters to align on the valve stems.  It looks like the lug on the casting is for clamping into a vice but it is not clear to me how the valve is rotated or which way round the valve cutter goes in the tool (or what the spring and the threaded adjustment is for).  I think that perhaps the valve stem gets held in a lathe chuck or an electric drill and the spring applies load to the head of the valve to do the cutting.  The cutters are marked "Made in England".

If it is for automotive valves then it dates from a time before multi-angle valve seats became standard practice for performance engine building.  There is a chance that it was designed for some sort of industrial valve but I think that automotive is more likely.  It won't be a lot of use for my current vintage project - the valves on an Austin 7 are too tiny for this to be useful.

If anyone knows more about this tool or has an instruction manual for it I'd love to know.

Merry Christmas


----------



## brino (Dec 17, 2015)

Interesting set of....whatever that is.....
My first thought was for resurfacing tapered bearing races.......but they would have to be softened for that.....hmm.
Well I'm sure someone here has used one and can tell us exactly what it is.

It would make one heck of a pepper grinder!   actually a set of 5 different sizes...

-brino


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm thinking it is for servicing valves, like steam or water rather than engine valves.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 17, 2015)

The pic showed J&S.
Quick internet search found: 
http://www.jandsvalve.com/public/cms/catalog/index.php
Perhaps a start!

Daryl
MN


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 17, 2015)

There was an old friend of my fathers that had a kit that was something like that.  It was used for resurfacing valves on model T fords.   

Tim


----------



## brino (Dec 17, 2015)

yep, if you google "valve seat reamer" you get some similar tool sets, such as this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sioux-Valve...:g:SGIAAOxyPH9Rt0gj&item=360674879153&vxp=mtr
(no affiliation with the seller, just using it as an example)

also a few similar images:
https://www.google.com/search?site=...7.0..2..0...1.1.64.img..10.7.2336.pAiY9D47cG8

-brino


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 17, 2015)

my guess would be a valve and valve seat refacing tool. probably pre mid 1950's. The rods would be guides for reseating and the bushing would fit the valves into the reseater dies and then into the red piece. I'm guess here....


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know what engine it was for but it is big.


----------



## n.glasson (Dec 18, 2015)

It's not super big.  I don't have a Volvo B18 in bits at the moment but I suspect it would suit that OK.  It is certainly too large for the Austin 7.  It would suit almost anything larger - and almost everything is larger than Austin 7.

I am a bit puzzled why this tool would have ended up at my workplace.  I work for a government research lab and as far as I know we have never been involved in engine research. Maybe it was bought on the side for a personal restoration project instead of anything official.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 18, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> my guess would be a valve and valve seat refacing tool. probably pre mid 1950's. The rods would be guides for reseating and the bushing would fit the valves into the reseater dies and then into the red piece. I'm guess here....



Correct;  only thing these were the way it was done in the 1920's.  By the 1930's to present seats and valves were ground.  I also have
a wood box full of those.  Back then they didn't bother with a 45* cut then doing a 60* cut to narrow it for performance.  This wouldn't
do anything for a 177 cid 20hp Ford 'T'.  

This Kwik Way is period around 1932  valve facer


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Made to hand cut the valves and the seats. I have a set that I use for small engines, they look like they would be for a larger hit and mIs engine . They work remarkable well.


----------

